

Vlajipno: Full Text Lojban Dictionary - sorpaas
http://vlajipno.sorpaas.com

======
portmanteaufu
I get pretty excited about languages, but I admit that I'd only ever heard of
Lojban via XKCD[1]. You might want to provide a link to the Lojban
homepage[2].

[1] [http://xkcd.com/191/](http://xkcd.com/191/) [2]
[http://www.lojban.org/tiki/Lojban](http://www.lojban.org/tiki/Lojban)

